# Suche Thema für Seminararbeit



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (2. Mrz 2007)

Ich suche ein Thema für meine Seminararbeit, wollte eigentlich Groovy nehmen,
wurde allerdings leider nichts drauß.

Umfang is ein 20 minutiger Vortrag mit einem Bericht von ca 30-40 Seiten,
also eigentlich nicht besonders viel.

Bin irgendwie ideenlos in der hinsicht, ich hoffe mir kann jemand was vorschlagen

danke im vorraus


----------



## WieselAc (2. Mrz 2007)

Hier hast du ganze Reihe von Seminararbeiten aus allen Bereichen, jeweils Skript und Vortrag (Folien):

Seminar Arbeiten: 2004
Seminar Arbeiten: 2005
Seminar Arbeiten: 2006
Seminar Arbeiten: 2007


Einige sind super, andere mies. Auf jeden Fall hast du hier mal ne kleine Ideenauswahl und auch schon einen Einstieg was so aus einem Thema machen könnte.


----------



## Ullenboom (18. Apr 2007)

Ende 2005 einen Vortrag



> AMIGA - Meilenstein der Computergrafik



Toll, was die Uni alles so mitmacht.


----------



## DP (18. Apr 2007)

die amiga-grafik war auf jeden fall revolutionär für die damalige zeit.


----------



## Ullenboom (18. Apr 2007)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die amiga-grafik war auf jeden fall revolutionär für die damalige zeit.



Auf jeden Fall! Hatte einen Amiga und ein Freund einen Atari. Die Zeiten sind zwar vorbei, aber eine ähnliche Diskussion gibt es heute immer: "Windows ist besser als Linux". Ähh. Umgekehrt?


----------



## A.T. (18. Apr 2007)

@WieselAc machst du die Mata-Ausbildung? Ach ne heißt ja jetzt Matse oder?
Habe 2004 da meine Ausbildung fertig gemacht. Also eins von den 2004 Themen ist von mir! Hoffentlich eins der besseren! ;-)

Ein paar der Themen sind echt witzig...


----------



## WieselAc (18. Apr 2007)

Ich habs auch schon hinter mir, meine Arbeit ist im Jahrgang 2006 zu  finden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (18. Apr 2007)

ich mach jetzt n vergleich von java und c# und ob man auf c# umstellen sollte oder nicht, is denk ich ganz intressant.
Wer dazu noch materialien hat, her damit


----------



## Roar (18. Apr 2007)

bitte sehr: http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic47347_diskussion-java-vs.html


----------

